# blue angels-homecoming



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

Blue Angels - Homecoming
The sound of Freedom
Last year He said "no they cannot fly"
We all scratched our heads wondering why.
But we waited it out and it's a new year
The party is on and it's gonna be here.
The home coming show is in our blue skies,
We are so blessed, please come and say hi.
Same as years past, a whole lot of fun
Bring a chair and a dish and we'll play in the sun.
We'll have burgers and dogs, most likely some beer,
A very hot grill if you have something to sear.
Head on over anytime around noon,
the last 12 have been fun, see you real soon.
BYOB - There is some dock space if you want
to come by boat.
Mark and Angelyn Swinney
5 Marietta Avenue
Pensacola, FL 32507
Saturday November 8th


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

yep they've been rippin it up out here on base!! never get tired of that sound!! never get tired of seeing them screaming by!!


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Is the fireworks Friday night or Saturday


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Mark, we are neighbors! We're down at the bottom of Blakely with the new dock. Let's grab a beer sometime. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

24ft fishmaster said:


> Is the fireworks Friday night or Saturday


have not heard


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

tkh329 said:


> Mark, we are neighbors! We're down at the bottom of Blakely with the new dock. Let's grab a beer sometime.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



sure 

come on by for the show

we are right at the end of the runway


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

1 week


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

See yall there.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

Tina is making potato salad and jello shooters for all.


----------



## themance (Oct 29, 2014)

*Near By*

I have just moved across the street from you in the Bay Meadows sub after years of being gone in the Army active duty. Got room for one more?


----------



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

Looks like the weather guessers have decided that it should be a great weekend for the blues to fly! was looking iffy a few days ago. Let's hope they have it right this time!!!!


----------



## Tiretyme (Sep 29, 2014)

Is there anywhere to see them from the water? I know it's not like Pcola Beach but my Dad is a former Naval Pilot and loves to watch from boat. 

What are times of show?


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

You can watch them from Bayou Grande or near the Pass ....


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

or from my backyard 
we are at the end of the runway in bayou grande.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

come on themance.
see ya there!


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

Hired Hand said:


> Tina is making potato salad and jello shooters for all.


yum!


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

nextstep said:


> sure
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What time are y'all getting started? I have been informed we have to meet some friends at McRee but I'd still like to swing by.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Dang, I am sure missing out on all the fun. Those were the bestest partees.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

tkh329 said:


> What time are y'all getting started? I have been informed we have to meet some friends at McRee but I'd still like to swing by.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


round 12


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

fishn4real said:


> Dang, I am sure missing out on all the fun. Those were the bestest partees.


 maybe next time, you know where we're at


----------



## Tiretyme (Sep 29, 2014)

nextstep said:


> or from my backyard
> we are at the end of the runway in bayou grande.


Thx. That sure is hospitable!! Don't even know if we will make it to the area now since everyone has the CRUD. If we do, we'll just wave from the boat - don't want to pass this nasty stuff around.

Y'all have fun!!


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks Mark and Angelyn :thumbsup:


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

As always what a fun day. Great food and folks. I sure enjoyed seeing everyone in one place. 

A great big Thank You to Mark and Angelyn. Dan, Bob, Paul, Tony, for all the cooking.


----------

